# Will ATI tool work for my video card?



## Wastedslayer (Jan 11, 2006)

i just recently switched from ATI to NVIDIA not that big of diffrence honestly and i got myself a new XFX 6800GS XXX edition and i was wondering if i could use ATItool on it. I love the program and how it works but i figured with the name and all that it only works for ATI haha. I havent tried to use it yet since i dont want to mess my card up. If anyone knows a program that works very similar to ATI tool but works with Nvidia cards please post it here. Any and all help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Wasted


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 11, 2006)

yep it works with nvidia


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for your help W1zzard i just installed again and its working beautifully


----------

